# M-Audio Transit measurements



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I made a few measurements on the M-Audio Transit, and compared it to the Sound Blaster Live USB device and my own laptop's built-in sound. Several people have recommended the M-Audio device for carputers, and I use a similar Sound Blaster in mine. 

Measurements made using Rightmark Audio Analyzer. 

[I've hosted these results because I don't think this board supports importing the html text itself. If anyone knows how to do it, then it'd be fine with me to get the images on here.]

Compaq Laptop vs. SB Live! vs. M-Audio Transit 

M-Audio Transit Playback/Record Comparison


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice. Doesn't it also have phantom power for measuring mics?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

No, I think it's the Mobile Pre USB that has the phantom power.


----------

